# Tupperware - dried fruit/meat storage?



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Since we stopped eating much pasta, grains, or beans, I've accumulated quite a pile of Tupperware cereal storage containers and small canisters. Would these be real useful after my move to the farm for storing dried fruit/jerky, or do I need a tighter seal for that? They are way too big for the amount of herbs I use in a year. (Which I usually store in a ziploc baggie or old spice jars.)

If I don't have any plans to use these, I'm going to put them in the donate pile. Moving is a great reason to reduce clutter in my home.


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

I prefer to store my dried foods in glass - pasta sauce jars, PB jars, mason jars, etc. With plastic, be it zipper baggies or old whipped topping containers - there seems to be some level of breathability. Not that the food will go bad, but it looses it's crispness. JME.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

I do have plenty of glass. I was building up my own collection, then Mom died and left me her collection, and the old farmhouse we bought has a three shelves of quarts left behind.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

I prefer glass jars for all my dehydrated fruits and herbs.....all plastic has a tendency to have a funny texture after years and years of use....and some develops an odd smell, so I just use glass ....over and over....


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I use glass mason jars for dehydrated items, grains, pasta and beans and vacuum seal the wide mouth jars with the jar attachment to my foodsaver. Regular mason jars are sealed inside the food saver cannisters.

It's so humid here that things last much longer if I also vacuum seal.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Humidity is only a problem here in the spring, but all it takes is dampness getting in once to ruin dried food.

I think I'll wash these up and put them in the donate bin.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Everything I've stored in plastic has picked up an "off" taste after a few months. I vote for glass jar storage too.


----------



## nappy (Aug 17, 2003)

I'm tossing my old Tupperware as it has taken on a nasty smell that can't be washed away. Glass seems to be the best option.


----------



## dlskidmore (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh... Now I'm torn. I've got Mom's tupperware spice set unpacked last night, which looks so much more neatly ordered than my eclectic collection of glass jars... But there are already two broken lids, if it's not going to last me I should maybe stick with the glass...


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

What about non-food uses? Do they stack well enough to be used for matches, lantern mantles, gloves... anything that you don't want to get damp?


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Tupperware has excellent warranty. Contact a local dealer and see about exchanging broken lids for free replacement lids. I've done that with tupperware purchased in 1967.


----------

